# Curry Chicken & Rice



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Mar 8, 2011)

Curry Chicken & Rice 

Prep Time:  30 min 
Cook Time:  90 min
Ready In:  120 min
Servings:  Family of 8 

INGREDIENTS:
6 chicken leg quarters 
10 table spoons of curry powder 
3 table spoons of sugar 
black pepper 
onions quartered 
cup of flour 
veggies of choice 
5 cut potatoes

DIRECTIONS:
1.  Combine ingredients into a large enough pot. 

2.  Simmer for an hour and a half.   Serve with corn bread or homemade rolls.  Enjoy


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Mar 8, 2011)

Sounds Yummy!


----------



## MikeMay (Mar 8, 2011)

You know, I'm just going to have to try this!


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Mar 9, 2011)

One thing is for sure I know how to eat lol. Several thousand dollars was spent over the years for me to get big. Now when I go to the doctor they want me to get small lol.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jun 2, 2013)

Sounds good!


----------



## GeNomeZ (Jun 2, 2013)

Bro.BruceBenjamin said:


> Curry Chicken & Rice
> 
> Prep Time:  30 min
> Cook Time:  90 min
> ...



This sounded so good my wife is on her way to the store right now to get the ingredients she didn't have! I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## denoel (Jun 2, 2013)

Greetings from Philly I love curry chicken will try soon.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dtobecker (Jun 15, 2013)

This is an original Singaporean Chicken Curry. It is my mother-in-law's recipe.
Enjoy...

http://domesticrecipes.wordpress.com/2013/05/27/mama-woos-chicken-curry/


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------

